# Close Encounters of the Third Kind



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

John Williams
Close Encounters of the Third Kind

Main AlbumClose Encounters of the Third Kind [Original Motion Picture Soundtrack] 1977
Release DateApril 28, 1998
LabelArista
FormatCD
Duration01:17:13
Release Info
Soundtrack
Studio Recording

3/5


----------

